# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Indennità maternità commerciante

## 24ore

Salve, secondo Voi in quale rigo di Unico 2007 deve essere indicato il reddito percepito dall'Inps per maternità da un socio di una snc?... e le ritenute? ho letto gli altri post in cui si parla di indennita in caso di redditi d'impresa.. ma in questo caso siamo di fronte a redditi di partecipazione ... non posso certo inserirla in contabilità della snc!

----------


## Speedy

> Salve, secondo Voi in quale rigo di Unico 2007 deve essere indicato il reddito percepito dall'Inps per maternit&#224; da un socio di una snc?... e le ritenute? ho letto gli altri post in cui si parla di indennita in caso di redditi d'impresa.. ma in questo caso siamo di fronte a redditi di partecipazione ... non posso certo inserirla in contabilit&#224; della snc!

  L'ade ha da tempo sostenuto che tale reddito riveste la stessa natura di quello non realizzato per l'assenza dal lavoro.
Ma metterlo in pratica diventa molto pi&#249; complicato. Infatti tale reddito dovrebbe essere registrato tra i ricavi della societ&#224;, in risarcimento della minore prestazione lavorativa del socio.
Ma l'inps rilascia una certificazione con il codice fiscale del percipiente, per cui in caso di controllo incrociato del 770 verr&#224; richiesto alla socia (penso che la puerpera sia di sesso femminile) il perch&#232; della omissione di tale reddito sulla propria dichiarazione personale. Occorrer&#224; quindi dimostrare che tale reddito &#232; confluito tra i ricavi della societ&#224;. 
E se semplificassimo tutto ?  Mi chiederete come.  Ebbene:
= nelle scritture contabili della snc non rilevo nulla
= faccio dichiarare alla socia il reddito percepito sul quadro RL del proprio modello unico PF (il rigo lo scegliete voi)
= non uso il quadro RH perch&#232; tale quadro &#232; agganciato automaticamente al modello unico SP della snc, quindi senza tale indennit&#224; 
= se vi sono rapporti patrimoniali tra i soci da sistemare per effetto della maternit&#224;, li risolvo con conguagli extracontabili
= l'inps segnala, l'ade verifica e trova per quel percipiente il reddito dichiarato sul quadro RL e non rompe ulteriormente le scatole 
Ho sempre fatto cos&#236;. Finora mi &#232; andata bene  :Smile:   
Ciao

----------


## ROBERTO5096

io semplifico ancora di più e lo metto nel quadro C. Ho sempre fatto così e mi è sempre andata bene ! :Smile:

----------


## 24ore

..grazie dei consigli...
Allora non c'è  niente di ufficiale... 
A questo punto opterei per il quadro C (ma poi come redditi di pensione?) 
..speriamo bene...

----------


## Speedy

> ..grazie dei consigli...
> Allora non c'è  niente di ufficiale... 
> A questo punto opterei per il quadro C (ma poi come redditi di pensione?) 
> ..speriamo bene...

  Anche io qualche volta in passato ho usato il quadro RC sezione II

----------


## Ruben

Scusate ma a me sembra pacifico che vada nel quadro H sia nel caso di soci che di collaboratori di impresa familiare.
Qualche dubbio mi rimane sulla assoggettabilità ad inps ma per prudenza lo metto lo stesso anche nel quadro R.  
Vedete un pò anche questo sito:  http://www.artigiani.it/html/newsread.php?news=2946

----------


## Speedy

> Scusate ma a me sembra pacifico che vada nel quadro H sia nel caso di soci che di collaboratori di impresa familiare.
> Qualche dubbio mi rimane sulla assoggettabilit&#224; ad inps ma per prudenza lo metto lo stesso anche nel quadro R.
> Vedete un p&#242; anche questo sito: http://www.artigiani.it/html/newsread.php?news=2946

  Il problema non &#232; giuridico (siamo tutti d'accordo che tale reddito ha la stessa natura di quello che sostituisce) ma pratico.
Come va inserito tale reddito sul quadro RH ?
Con quale percentuale ?
Come reagir&#224; l'ade quando trova che il reddito del quadro RH non corrisponde a quello dichiarato dalla societ&#224; ?
Chi lo ripaga il tempo che dovr&#242; sprecare per andare presso l'ade e spiegare loro il motivo della "strana" voce inserita sul quadro RH ?
Per superare tali dubbi, tenuto conto che nel quadro RH non esiste un rigo apposito, molti di noi pensano (me compreso) che sia meglio indicare tale reddito sul quadro RC o sul quadro RL.
Ovviamente chi sceglie la soluzione "quadro RH" &#232; liberissimo di farlo.

----------


## Ruben

> Il problema non è giuridico (siamo tutti d'accordo che tale reddito ha la stessa natura di quello che sostituisce) ma pratico.
> Come va inserito tale reddito sul quadro RH ?
> Con quale percentuale ?
> Come reagirà l'ade quando trova che il reddito del quadro RH non corrisponde a quello dichiarato dalla società ?
> Chi lo ripaga il tempo che dovrò sprecare per andare presso l'ade e spiegare loro il motivo della "strana" voce inserita sul quadro RH ?
> Per superare tali dubbi, tenuto conto che nel quadro RH non esiste un rigo apposito, molti di noi pensano (me compreso) che sia meglio indicare tale reddito sul quadro RC o sul quadro RL.
> Ovviamente chi sceglie la soluzione "quadro RH" è liberissimo di farlo.

  Nel quadro H indico il codice fiscale dell'inps per cui non c'è problema con l'unico della società.
Per la percentuale e il tipo metto gli stessi del reddito sostituito.
Le stesse istruzioni del quadro H dicono di inserire qui tali indennità. 
Ma nel quadro R ci va o no?

----------


## Speedy

> Nel quadro H indico il codice fiscale dell'inps per cui non c'è problema con l'unico della società.
> Per la percentuale e il tipo metto gli stessi del reddito sostituito.
> Le stesse istruzioni del quadro H dicono di inserire qui tali indennità.
> Ma nel quadro R ci va o no?

  Quello di indicare il codice fiscale dell'inps sul quadro RH non mi era proprio venuto in mente. Sembra un'ipotesi percorribile. 
Per il quadro RR non credo vi siano soluzioni diverse dall'inserimento, in quanto l'inps va a verificare gli importi dei quadri RF-RG-RH. Quindi sull'indennità, che ha la stessa natura del reddito sostituito, andrebbe secondo me pagato anche il contributo inps.

----------


## 24ore

Si,
anche io ho letto nelle istruzioni circa l'inserimento delle indennità...
Ma va a finire che poi bisogna pagare l'inps anche sul tale reddito..
Due anni fa lo stesso soggetto per cui sto sbattendo ricevette maternità dall'inps e in quell'occasione fu emesso dall'inps regolare cud con tanto di periodo ... Adesso ho questa certificazione ed evidentemene sarà cambiato qualcosa. Cmq il  link postato da Ruben sembra chiarire un po la situazione (sperando che la fonte sia attendibile)

----------

